# Fisher Minute Mount Plow Lock



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I purchased this lock for my new Minut Mount. The lock may be made in house by my installer since they are a truck upfitter company but it seems like a decent setup. It was costly at $100 for both the Master Lock and the orange bracket but it's better than pulling into my driveway and not seeing my plow where I left it.

Have you guy's seen this lock before?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

never seen that before. should work nice if the pin wont move. if someone wants it bad they will take it and do what they have to to get it. it will keep a thief honest and give someone else to call the cops or for you to see them if you are home. defiantly a deturant. this spring i will be putting a giant i bolt in my driveway corner near the rock wall to put a motorcycle lock and chain through my plow


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

ScubaSteve. I picked it up at Dejana. I think they may fabricate them in house.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Haven't seen that design before. It looks like even if the pin could be moved, that part with the padlock wouldn't come out as long as the lock was on it, and nobody could hook up to the plow.

Thieves tend to be lazy slobs, and a unit like that tells 'em they'd have to expend some effort to get the plow. Then if the owner shows up in the middle of the theft, their day might _really_ be ruined. 

I think the price is about right, especially if the lock is included. I use a lot of those Master "discus" padlocks, and they're rugged as hell. They also have a little sliding cover over the keyhole to keep crud out of the cylinder.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't seen that design. Should do the trick. At least keeping honest people honest.

Here's mine:


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are they only making them for the fishers?


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the lock that I use. It's been great


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I only saw locks for the Fisher.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what a great world we live in were we have to lock a snow plow


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I could be a little paranoid. Theft of plows seems to happen too often for me to trust it wouldn't walk.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal;1615375 said:


> what a great world we live in were we have to lock a snow plow


And a lot of other things. There's that certain percentage of the population who'll take anything that's not nailed down, and some things that _are_ nailed down.
I think I saw at least one post last year about s***heads taking a plow off a truck while it was in a shopping center parking lot. That setup Grec-o-face showed looks like it would do a good job protecting the plow either on or off the truck.

One Saturday afternoon back in December, two guys were seen loading steel bars into a pickup truck behind my employer's (actually, state DOT's) track maintenance facility. The bars weigh about 35 lbs. each, but the price of that type of material ("Sorted Railroad Scrap") was about 10¢/lb. at the time. The trouble is, those ain't scrap, and what the thieves would get $3.50 each for, would cost the taxpayers more than $40 each to replace. 
Luckily, a neighbor saw them and called the cops, then scared them off by taking pictures of them. They scrammed with only four or five bars. Maybe $17.50 for them, at least $162.20 to those of us who work, pay taxes, etc. :angry:
A couple of years ago, the LP tank for the heater in that same facility was stolen, again on a Saturday afternoon. It was early November, and just a few days after the tank had been refilled for the season. Another company in the same town had one stolen over a weekend this past November.

At least now and then there's a happy little story about some dirtbag falling off a roof or getting trapped in ductwork while committing a burglary. {Evil Grin smilie goes here}


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Maine_Train;1615494 said:


> ... That setup Grec-o-face showed looks like it would do a good job protecting the plow either on or off the truck...


That's exactly why I built it the way I did. After reading too many posts about people's blades being swiped from parking lots, I decided a little protection was a good idea.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad I don't live in area where I have to worry about my plow being stolen. I guess that's an advantage about living in rural Maine.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

my ar is my gun lock


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal;1615982 said:


> my ar is my gun lock


I'm well armed also, but if someone wants to steal my truck/plow... go for it. It's not worth a life in my opinion. I can replace objects. 
Now... if someone threatens my family's safety or well being; I plan to protect them, the best I can.

All that being said, I still lock my truck and keep the garage door closed; with the hope of keeping the amateurs from going pro.


----------

